#  Krankheiten >   Gebärmutterentfernung? >

## Sylvia

Hallo ,kann mir jemand etwas über die Entfernung der Gebärmutter schreiben,was habe ich hinterher für Probleme oder sind keine da :Huh?:  :Huh?: 
Danke.

----------


## sony

hallo sylvia 
auf jeden fall musst du deinem arzt gehorchen und darfst einige zeit überhaupt nichts heben. schonung ist also angesagt. bei mir ist es schon 12 jahre her, darum kann ich mich auch nicht mehr so gut erinnern. 
gruss sony

----------


## feli

Ich hatte am letzten Dienstag eine Hysterektomie.
Was möchtest Du denn insbesondere wissen? 
Die Techniken haben sich sehr verfeinert. 
Ich konnte bereits am Freitag morgen nachhause nach der OP. Das ist natürlich sehr früh, aber es ist okay.
Es gibt auch mehrere Op Methoden zwischen denen Du Dich entscheiden kannst.  
Der Bauch wird in jedem Fall mit sehr viel Luft vollgepumpt, die sehr unangenehm sein kann, sie reizt zt. das Zwerchfell und Du spürst das leider bis in die Schultern hinein.  ( Druckschmerzhaft und in etwa wie einen starken Muskelkater). 
Mir hat am besten Bewegung nach der Op geholfen, weil die Muskulatur die Luft am besten aus dem Körper transportiert. Und ich habe etliche Mengen Lefax bzw. Sab gebraucht.  Der Wundschmerz war gut auszuhalten, aber die Luft loswerden ist schon wichtig. Die macht teilweise kolikartige Schmerzen, wenn man hier nicht selbst ein bißchen vernünftig mitarbeitet. Aber damit sind nun wirklich keine Höchstleistungen gemeint, sondern nur daß man nicht 24 Stunden platt auf dem Rücken liegt und jammert,- das hilft einem leider weniger.
Die Narkose legte bei mir und bei der Nachbarpatientin die Kreislauf am Op Tag schon sehr lahm,hinzu kam daß sie wirklich lange sehr "platt" lag und daß weder der Kreislauf in Gang kam, sowie daß sie die Luft nicht durch die Muskelbewegung aus dem Körper bekam. Die lag länger in der Klinik, genoß das aber auch sehr daß sich alle Verwandten kümmerten und sie bemitleideten, was ich schon verstehen kann.  
Mein Blutdruck ist eher etwas erhöht und als der so um 100( systolisch) war, da war ich schon etwas blaß um die Nase. 
Liegenbleiben nutzt da nichts ( auf lange Sicht), allerdings auch nicht alleine den Helden spielen. Aber wenn man zb. mal mit Hilfe vor dem Bett stehen kann oder kurz auf der Bettkante sitzen kann, dann wirkt das meist positiv,- auch wenn es zunächst ein bißchen anstregend ist. Das bitte aber nicht alleine probieren. Mir hat mein Mann da etwas geholfen.
Ich bin Krankenschwester und da ist das etwas einfacher für mich zu wissen, wie man nicht auf die " Nase " fällt.. Wenn ich weiß ich soll mal mit der Nase hochkommen, dann nehm ich die halt portionsweise ein bißchen höher.  
Alternativ war das Bett, daß ich hatte elektrisch und ich hatte da auch schon mal den Kopf tief und die Beine hochfahren können, wenn mir der Kreislauf etwas absackte. Es war fein, daß ich das alleine steuern konnte, ohne daß ich jemanden bitten mußte.-Trinken kann hier auch sehr hilfreich sein, wenn einem übel wird. Man übertreibt es nach der Op von alleine nicht denke ich. Und wenn man daran denkt, daß man wirklich mal eben 1 bis 2 Glas Wasser trinkt, dann wird das etwas einfacher. Spricht irgendetwas medizinisch gegen Trinken, kann man auch darum bitten die Infusion die man am ersten Tag laufen hat ein bißchen schneller laufen zu lassen wenn einem "schummrig " wird. Die Schwestern werden da sicherlich helfend eingreifen, wenn man sie informiert. 
Auch hier war es günstig, daß ich  ab dem 1 Tag postop immer wieder kleine Strecken gelaufen bin und ich denke, daß das Laufen auch dazu beitrug, daß ich so früh nachhause konnte. Damit meine ich keine Marathonläufe, sondern daß man mal durch´s Zimmer läuft, später über den Flur. 
Wenn die Gebährmutter total entfernt wird und wenn sie nicht zu groß ist kann das meist vaginal passieren. Das ist wegen der Wunschmerzen die schonendste Methode. 
Soll der Muttermund erhalten bleiben, oder müssen Eierstöcke mit entfernt werden, dann muß dies über einen Bauchschnitt operiert werden. 
Bleibt der Muttermund stehen, so bleibt dort auch Gebährmutterschleimhaut erhalten und man hat aus diesem kleinen Schleimhautrest auch eine kleine monatliche Blutung. Auch muß natürlich der Abstich bei der Kerbsuntersuchung jährlich weiterhin stattfinden. Wenn die Ursache für die Gebährmutterentfernung es zuläßt, dann kann man selbst wählen. Es gibt auch Kliniken die in " Schlüssellochtechnik" operieren, falls ein Bauchschnitt nötig ist. Da müßtest Du schauen ob die Klinik Deiner Wahl diese Technik anbietet. 
Werden die Eierstöcke mitentfernt würde das nur über einen Schnitt gehen und dann kommen nach der Op auch Wechseljahreprobleme in Frage, als auch eine evtl. nötige anschließende Hormongabe.
Ich darf zum Zeitpunkt nichts über 5 kg heben, eher weniger und geplant ist das für 6 Wochen einzustellen. Da muß man sich tatsächlich wirklich zurücknehmen und es ist wichtig, daß man sich an die Anweisungen des Arztes hält. 
Eine Waschmaschinenfüllung tragen ist schon zuviel! 
Schmerzen hab ich im Wundgebiet keine. Der Darm macht schon mal Probleme, weil er sich in der neuen Nachbarschaft zur Blase erstmal neu positionieren muß. Auch hier hilft mir die Einnahme einer Lefax oder Sabtablette.-  Ab und zu hab ich ein paar Hitzewellen. Ich denke, das ist die neue Hormonsituation. Wenn die Eierstöcke belassen wurden hat man weiterhin seinen Eisprung. Bei einer vaginalen Op versucht man die Eileiter mit heraus zunehmen, was aber nicht immer gelingt. Da die Gefäßsituation für die Eierstöcke eine andere ist, wird das deren Funktion manchmal etwas eingeschränkt.
Mir ging es am OP Tag halt kreislaufmäßig etwas bescheiden, sowie am Tag nach der Op. Mit der Bewegung kann man seinen Kreislauf aber unterstützen.
Nach ca 3 Wochen lösen sich bei einer vaginalen Operation die Fäden auf. Hierbei kann es nocheinmal zu Blutungen kommen. 
Ich durfte vor der Op bis 24 Uhr essen und ich durfte zu jedem Zeitpunkt trinken. Auch hätte es gleich Mittagessen für mich geben können nach der Op, wenn ich das gewollt hätte. 
Den ersten Tag lang bekam ich untertützend Infusionen. Der Dauerkatheter ( nicht immer nötig) blieb bis zum nächsten Morgen, machte keinerlei Probleme. 
Es gab Thrombosespritzen ( je nach Körpergewicht und Gefährdung ) und ich hätte die Antithrombosestrümpfe den ganzen Aufenthalt lang anlassen sollen, wenn ich darauf nicht allergisch reagiert hätte. 
Daß es mir so schnell gut ging lag wirklich daran, daß ich früh auf der Bettkante saß und etwas später auch davor stand und daß ich die Luft recht schnell losgeworden bin.
 !!!! Bitte nichts übertreiben, aber wenn Du nicht platt liegen bleibst, dann wird man mit der Op schneller fertig. Also Kreislauf in Gang bringen, Luft loswerden ( mittels Bewegung der Muskulatur,- mal die Füße kreisen lassen, auf die Anweisungen des Personals hören, und Du bist fix wieder zuhause und reduzierst so selbst Deine Symptome und Beschwerden nach der OP und hast ein bißchen die Möglichkeit deinen Zustand aktiv positiv zu beeinflussen. Vor allem verminderst Du auch die Gefahr eine Thrombose zu bekommen. Neben dem Sab und Lefax benötigte ich keinerlei Analgetica. Du bekommst die aber, wenn Du bescheid sagst, daß Du Schmerzen hast problemlos,mußt jetzt aber auch nicht den Helden spielen. Ich will damit nur ausdrücken, daß es bei mir nicht unerträglich war. 
Auf die Idee, daß ich mich nun nicht mehr als Frau fühlen könnte bin ich von alleine gar nicht gekommen, sondern das entnahm ich erst Gesprächen von Freunden und Bekannten, die mir versicherten, daß ich weiterhin weiblich bleibe.
Mir wäre das gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen, daß ich durch die Gebährmutterentfernung nun "keine" vollwertige Frau mehr sein sollte. " Was sollte aus mir denn sonst geworden sein?" 
Ach so, nimm für den Rückweg aus der Klinik weite Kleidung mit. Meine Hose bekam ich gerade eben zu, weil man schon sehr aufgepustet ist und weils natürlich auch ein bißchen anschwillt im Bauchbereich. Jetzt paßt sie wieder, ist aber immer noch ein bißchen eng. Auf der Waage hat das nicht soviel ausgemacht, vielleicht ein paar hundert Gramm. Die Zunahme des Umfangs ist also keine Gewichtszunahme gewesen. Ich sah zeitweise aus, wie im 6. Monat schwanger. 
Mental geht es mir sehr gut. Vor allem aber sind meine Blutwerte, die ich über Jahre verändert hatte wieder ok. Dabei hatte bei den Entzündungswerten die erhöht waren kein Doc eine Idee, woher das kommen könnte. 
Bei mir fiel der HB und der Eisenwert wegen des starken monatlichen Blutverlustes immer sehr weit ab und ich hatte wirklich schwere Einschränkungen meiner Leistungsfähigkeit damit. Nicht nur, daß ich ständig blaß und grau war,- die Fingernägel bogen sich, die Mundwinkel rissen ständig ein, mir wurde schwindelig und wenn der Eisenwert im Keller war, hatte ich Konzentrationsschwierigkeiten und eine lähmende Müdigkeit, bekam zb. auch Temperaturregulierungsstörungen gegen die man kaum ankämpfen konnte. 
Wer solche Symptome über Jahre noch nicht hatte, der kann sich nicht vorstellen, was man damit alles nicht macht und wie behindernd das sein kann. Vor allem aber muß man auf der Arbeit schon seine Leistung bringen. Niemand kann Rücksicht nehmen, wenn man sich nur schwer konzentrieren kann oder schwankt weil einem schwindelig wird.  Der Zustand dauert ja nicht nur 2 Tage nach einer Blutung an, sondern das dauert schon länger trotz maximaler Eiseneinnahme. Ich freu mich, daß das nun alles vobei sein soll. Die Eiseneinahme war leider auch nicht ohne Nebenwirkungen die unschön sind.
Wenn der Arzt Dir sagt, daß Du nun wieder "normal " leben kannst, dann wird er Dich sicherlich auch ermutigen sexuell aktiv zu werden. - Ich würde mir nicht allzuviele Diskusionen darüber anhören, ob man sich nun den noch als " Frau" fühlen darf. Das ist schädlicher als wenn Du Deinem eigenen Instinkt folgst. Also ich wäre ohne diese Diskusionen überhaupt nicht auf die Idee gekommen, denn natürlich ist man danach noch Frau. Dann wären alle Frauen die keine Kinder gebähren können keine Frau. Ich denke, mein " Frau" sein beinhaltet mehr als den Besitz einer Gebährmutter, die von außen gar keiner sehen kann. ( Bei einer Brustamputation hätte ich sicherlich mehr Probleme). Das Net ist voller Horrorgeschichten bezüglich der Hysterektomie. Ich denke, daß das die Frau individuell entscheiden muß. Liegt keine bösartige Erkrankung vor, die eine Hysterektomie zwingend erfordert. So muß die Frau entscheiden, wie sehr sie die Symptome quälen und ob der Druck den man damit hat höher ist, als die Tatsache, daß man nun gebährmutterlos ist. 
Also ich bin 49 Jahre alt. Ich hätte die zum Kindergebähren auf keinen Fall mehr genutzt. Vor allem wäre da auch die Frage ob eine Schwangerschaft tatsächlich noch möglich gewesen wäre? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen daß ein Uterus Myomatosus für eine Schwangerschaft und die Geburt eines gesunden Kindes geeignet ist, oder daß ich jetzt noch die Energie hätte ein Kind großzuziehen, und so großzuziehen, daß es für das Kind auch eine positve Kindheit wäre.  
Die Frage ob ich nun noch Frau bin, die Kinder gebähren könnte, war bei mir ja nur rein hypothetisch? Was will ich mit 50 oder 60 noch mit einem Kind? Andere gehen dann langsam in den Ruhestand und genießen ihre Enkelkinder.  
Für jüngere Frauen ist das natürlich ein Thema über daß sie nachdenken müssen, falls die Gebährmutter denn wirklich noch funktionstüchtig wäre. Sinnlos ist es sich über etwas Gedanken zu machen, daß sowieso nicht eintreten könnte.
Nun hatte ich zb. mit 28 Jahren eine Sterilisation. Somit ist der ganze Gedankengang gebährfähig oder nicht Nonsens. 
Ich hoffe, daß hilft Dir ein bißchen weiter.
lg feli

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo Feli,danke du hast mir sehr geholfen.Bei mir wird auch noch was am Darm gemacht,der liegt dort wo er nicht hinghört.Habe schon Angst.Aber es haben viele Frauen überstanden ,da werde ich es auch überstehen.
Das Gespräch mit meiner Ärztin habe ich erst am 17.2. und am 18.2 ist die OP.Ich wollte eine Meinung schon vorher haben von jemanden der es durchgemacht hat.Ich danke dir sehr und wünsche dir alles gut .
Na wir werden es schon schaffen ok.
Lg. Sylvi

----------


## feli

Alles Gute Sylvia für die Op und für Deine Entscheidung. 
Du alleine kannst wissen, wie es Dir im Moment geht und ob Du durch die Op eine Verbesserung Deines Zustandes erwarten kannst. 
Liebe Grüße feli

----------


## feli

Ich hab nun fast 14 Tage nach der Op herum. Es geht mir immer noch sehr gut, und ich höre brav darauf, daß ich nichts heben soll. 
Man macht das aber auch alleine nicht, weil sich mittlerweile die Fäden innerlich auflösen. Dadruch bedingt ist etwas blutiger Schleimabgang, der wenn man hustet oder etwas leichtes hebt natürlich schneller abgeht. 
Der Doc hat mir gesagt, daß auch leichte Blutungen zu dem Zeitpunkt normal wären.Ich habe etwas Probleme mit dem Darm, der sich erst " legen" muß und an die neue Nachbarschaft gewöhnen muß. Das macht ab und zu arge Darmkrämpfe. 
Die Lefax- oder die Sabtabletten, die man rezeptfrei für ein paar Euro in der Apotheke bekommt, die sind da sehr hilfreich. Ich würde wirklich empfehlen, daß man sich davon vorher welche besorgt.
Propylaktisch habe ich vom Gynäkologen 6 " Arrilin" Vaginalovula bekommen. Dabei handelt es sich um Metronidazol, ein anaerobisches Antibiotikum in Ovulaform. 
Daß man einen normalen Eisprung hat, wenn die Eierstöcke erhalten blieben, merke ich an verschiedenen Dingen, die ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch zuvor hatte. Bei mir stieg dann immer die Temperatur an und leide unter Nachtschweiß zu dem Zeitpunkt
. 
Ab und zu habe ich einige Schweißausbrüche tagsüber, die sicherlich von der veränderten Hormonsitution her stammen. Die Gefäßsituation ist nach der Op für die verbliebenden Eierstöcke ein wenig anders. Ich denke, wenn ich noch ein paar Wochen warte , dann funktioniere ich wieder ganz normal wie früher. 
Wenn Du Deine Op hattest, dann melde Dich doch mal, wie es Dir geht. Vielleicht ist das für einige Frauen, die vor der Op stehen hilfreich und sie können dann besser mit der Op umgehen, vor allem weil Du ja davon ausgehst, daß Du keine vaginale Entfernung, sondern eine Hysterektomie über einen Bauchschnitt bekommen wirst. 
Hast Du Dir schon überlegt, ob der Gebahrmutterhals erhalten bleiben soll.
Das kann man oftmals selbst wählen. Eine Vaginale Total-Extirpation ist dann ja allerdings nicht möglich. Dann erfolgt immer ein Bauchschnitt.
Werden bei einer Hysterektomie auch Endometrioseherde beseitigt, dann ist zur vaginalen Entfernung eine Entfernung der Schleimhautinseln mittels Bauchspiegelung gleichzeitig möglich. 
liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## feli

Ich hab nun fast 3 Wochen nach der Op herum. Es geht mir bestens.
Allerdings hab ich eine Schuppenflechte hinter dem Ohr,-meine erste.
Ob das von der Hormonveränderung kommt?
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## Die Jette

Hallo Sylvia,
über die Vorgehensweise der OP wird Dich der Krankenhausarzt informieren. Es gibt verschiedene Techniken. Die Eierstöcke werden mitentfernt, wenn Du keine Regelblutungen mehr hast (Wechseljahre). Nicht in jedem Fall (eigentl. nur bei der "Schlüsselloch"-OP), wird der Bauch mit Luft gefüllt. 
So wie Du es beschreibst, wird bei Dir eine sog. hintere Plastik( Ursache Rektozele)gemacht. http://www.eesom.com/go/Y90J34IGYIDZ...J7FP205XMCIUFX
Wenn Du nach der OP zur Toilette gehst, solltest Du möglichst nicht so doll pressen. Das belastet Deinen Beckenboden. Versuche in der ersten Zeit Deinen Stuhlgang mit Milchzucker geschmeidig zu halten. Viel trinken ist hier auch wichtig. 
Du kannst die Stuhlentleerung unterstützen, wenn Du folgendes machst:
- auf der Toilette gerade sitzen 
- Beine leicht gespreizt
- Oberkörper nach vorne (gerader Rücken), dabei einatmen
- Oberkörper nach hinten, dabei ausatmen.
Wird die Gebärmutter durch die Scheide entfernt, halten sich die Schmerzen in Grenzen. Helfen tut hier Diclofenac als Zäpfchen ganz gut.
Wichtig ist, dass der Beckenboden nach OP geschont wird. Wie feli schon geschrieben hat, nicht schwer heben.
Viel Glück bei Deiner OP und berichte von Deinen Erfahrungen.
LG
Jette

----------

